# pumpjack wire



## jonesie (Oct 2, 2011)

i just finished brian r pumpjack and was having trouble getting something to use for the cable for the donkey head. what i did was take the tie that holds throwaway earplugs together color with a black marker and use it . it is plyable and fits the holes and grooves in the head good. do not know the longevity but so far is working good and cheap to replace as we need to wear earplugs at work all day. just a different choice. jonesie


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 2, 2011)

Jonesie---I had a heck of a time with that too. I ended up visiting a local shoemaker and getting some of the really heavy black thread they use for sewing soles onto shoes.


----------

